# Motors Rebuilt.



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I took a few pictures at work showing the motors i rebuild. I only take picture of the ones that actually take some work, not just putting a new motor on a pump. So I have an album on the site now here is the link.

I will have more new pictures this week.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/electro916-4839/albums/motors/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electro916 said:


> I took a few pictures at work showing the motors i rebuild. I only take picture of the ones that actually take some work, not just putting a new motor on a pump. So I have an album on the site now here is the link.
> 
> I will have more new pictures this week.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/electro916-4839/albums/motors/


 
It appears you installed new rotor and bearings, but did you rewind anything? I'd like to see those pics (if you have them)


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It appears you installed new rotor and bearings, but did you rewind anything? I'd like to see those pics (if you have them)


Yes we do re-wind, but not much lately. However right now we have an old westinghouse direct drive motor that was burnt up. We gave a price to the owner to get it re-wound, since it is an obsolete frame, so as soon as we get the ok, and start, I will take some pics as we re-wind it.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Yes we do re-wind, but not much lately. However right now we have an old westinghouse direct drive motor that was burnt up. We gave a price to the owner to get it re-wound, since it is an obsolete frame, so as soon as we get the ok, and start, I will take some pics as we re-wind it.


 
That would be great, I don't hav eany good pics on this laptop, I have hundreds on my other laptop with no way to retrieve them at the moment. I have a picture of me standing inside the stator widings of a 2500 hp 4160v motor with my arms over top of my head and still could not touch the top of the windings. That motor was huge. The company that set it in place for us, damaged the windings when setting the motor into place. It shorted phase to phase when we started it. The building had already been built around the motor. Steel workers took off the roof of the building and we took it right out the top and got it rewound. The crane company had and millwrights had to eat that one.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Motors are great, I love 'em. 

I saw one a few years ago that I hadn't seen for a very long time; a synchronous type. Unity power factor. With a wound rotor, that used DC for power factor correction. Pretty old, but still ran!

Rob


----------



## VFDdistributing.com (Oct 19, 2009)

I attached a few pictures of a synchronous motor we rebuilt/rewind we did a few months ago.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

VFDdistributing.com said:


> I attached a few pictures of a synchronous motor we rebuilt/rewind we did a few months ago.


Hello VFD. Who do you work for? Are you an EASA shop? You must be working on big motors like that. Do you know Kent Henry?
I worked for Crimson Electric (SC.) for almost 7 years. It was the sister shop for Rome Electric out of GA.
Seems like all EASA shops know each other, so I thought I would ask. :thumbsup:
Might have even met you at the conventions?

PM me if you do not want to share personal info on this forum......John


----------



## VFDdistributing.com (Oct 19, 2009)

yes, we are an EASA shop. I work for Precision Electric out of Mishawaka, IN. Near South Bend, IN.

we've been in business since '83


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Synchronous....as in wound rotor with DC injection for unity power factor?

It's been a long time since I've seen a synchronous motor. 

Rob


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting work! Looks like it could be fun, however, does it ever get tedious at all?


----------



## VFDdistributing.com (Oct 19, 2009)

well, it can get a bit tedious but we don't do them a lot. Usually its for one customer that makes concrete. If i remember correctly, it was a 400hp wound rotor, i attached a pic of the slip rings.


----------



## VFDdistributing.com (Oct 19, 2009)

*oops*

actually, now that i'm looking at the pics, i posted pics from two different jobs, the fist pic here is one that blew up... this is what it looked like when i pulled it.

the second pic is what it looked like after we got the rewind done.

the third pic is the concrete job before, then after.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*motor repair*

Back in the 70s I was employed by Bethehem Steel. Worked as an apprentice motor winder.Got to work on A Westhghouse 6000 hp. Main mill motor The inside half was over 12 ft. to the fields which we cleaned with brushes and MEK. We had a seperate motor whitch turn the bigger one at some where around 60 rpm. The commutator was 8ft in dia.We fitted a special jig to the brush holders which coud hold either machine tool to cut the copper or polishing stones to finish.Undercuttingwas done of another jig. This was a 160 man hour task.


----------



## VFDdistributing.com (Oct 19, 2009)

thats awesome! to bad you probably don't have any pics of that job, that would be cool to see!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It amazing how all motor shops look the same inside and out. Even your metal building mirrors at least 4 shops in our area. We have so much competition in Upstate SC. Darby Electric, Crimson Electric, Electric Motor & Drive (EMD), Southern Electric, Upstate Motor & Control, Greenville Ind. and more. All within 50 miles of each other.


----------

